# [SOLVED] Ram overclocking



## jutt-1 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have i7-3770k 3.5 ghz
motherboard Asrock z77 extreme6
Ram 4gb corsair XMS3
cooler master silent pro 1000w
WD 1tb green
I want to overclock ram at 1600 mhz. the model is CMX4GX3M2A1600C9. how can i overclock it and is there any problem i will face while overclocking.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram overclocking*

What do you hope to achieve OC'ing the 1600MHz RAM?
OC'ing is always risky as it puts unneeded stress/heat on the component(s).


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Ram overclocking*

I'm with Tyree on this. Memory gains so _very little_ with overclocking, moreover, there is so little overall system performance gain to be had. Let me give you a simple example. The difference between older DDR2_800 and DDR3_1600 or 1866 is nearly nil performance wise -- the real benefit is with tighter timings and a lower cas~ratio latency. Another example. Lets say you overclock DDR3*1333 memory to 1600 Mhz in your bios, ok fine, you just got yourself an additional 1/2 or 1 frame per second...maybe, but doubtful.


----------



## jutt-1 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Ram overclocking*

Thanx for the posts. Em not going to overclock now.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram overclocking*

Wise decision. :smile:


----------

